

Simulating and rendering 262,144 particles with GLSL. - thlorenz
http://hughsk.github.io/particle-excess-demo
Building on top of lots of modules provided by Mikola Lysenko (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;npmjs.org&#x2F;search?q=gl-), Hugh Kennedy shows off what today&#x27;s browsers are capable of using WebGL.<p>Lots of support c
======
ginko
On a somewhat silly but related note:

A game I wrote a while ago uses GLSL, geometry shaders and transform-feedback
to simulate and render a large number of particles. The particles can be
dynamically created, bounce on the height-map and fade and die after some
time.

Last I checked, you can easily render 350,000 particles with several viewports
on my HD7970. Although the amount of hearts on the screen is a bit too much at
that point.

[https://github.com/ginkgo/pink-pony](https://github.com/ginkgo/pink-pony)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3wy1Nh8-KA&t=0m20s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3wy1Nh8-KA&t=0m20s)

------
z303
Smash of Fairlight wrote some articles on rendering millions of particle in
realtime on a GPU:

A thoroughly modern particle system
[http://directtovideo.wordpress.com/2009/10/06/a-thoroughly-m...](http://directtovideo.wordpress.com/2009/10/06/a-thoroughly-
modern-particle-system/)

Agenda circling forth [http://directtovideo.wordpress.com/2010/04/19/agenda-
circlin...](http://directtovideo.wordpress.com/2010/04/19/agenda-circling-
forth/)

------
X4
Whoa That's a LOT of Javascript Code! [http://hughsk.github.io/particle-
excess-demo/bundle.js](http://hughsk.github.io/particle-excess-demo/bundle.js)

